# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Misa, social family robot, Misa Robotics LLC, Wilmington , Delaware, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Misa Robotics LLC

"Misa: The Next Generation Social Family Robot" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Goodbye, Siri and Alexa. Social robots are here, meet Misa!

Jan 23, 2020




> Misa is the next generation social family robot. Smart, interactive, and uniquely mobile – Misa can play with your kids, handle your schedule, and keep your home safe.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Misa - next generation social robot!

Mar 15, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "This social robot is an excellent family companion"

by Lauren Wadowsky
April 30, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Meet your Misa!

Jun 10, 2020




> Misa is the next generation social family robot. Smart, interactive, and uniquely mobile – Misa can play with your kids, handle your schedule, and keep your home safe.

----------

